# Online recordings



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Anyone got this working yet? Thought I'd have a poke round it this morning.

The link on the guide says virginmedia.com/tvguide

When I go there it redirects to http://tv.virginmedia.com/vtvapp/epg.do with a 404 which says

type Status report

message

description The requested resource () is not available.


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

It wont load for me either. I have had it load before though. Not a good start for you. Hopefully it wont be down long.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

virginmedia.com/tvguide works fine on my iPhone but gives 404 on PC.


----------



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

http://m.virginmedia.com/vmuk/tvguide/ChannelList.aspx seems to work on a pc. 
Shame I can't login though


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

mhopley said:


> Shame I can't login though


Do VM still do their dial up payg internet access? If they do you should be able to sign up to that and get a virgin username / password for free. You don't actually need to use the dial up.

A quick look online and I can find set up details (http://bit.ly/dLmE8Y) but nowhere to actually sign up for it.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

it's broken at the moment, but it does work. I've set some recordings for my TiVo on it  pretty cool


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

mhopley said:


> http://m.virginmedia.com/vmuk/tvguide/ChannelList.aspx seems to work on a pc.
> Shame I can't login though


Yep, that worked thanks. What a messy interface though. Initial thought is that I'd have to be quite desperate to use it...


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

smokie said:


> Yep, that worked thanks. What a messy interface though. Initial thought is that I'd have to be quite desperate to use it...


don't forget that version is designed to be used on mobile phones and such.
Once the normal TV guide is backup and running again it's much better to use from a PC.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

jonphil said:


> don't forget that version is designed to be used on mobile phones and such.
> Once the normal TV guide is backup and running again it's much better to use from a PC.


agreed, and if you have a fairly up to date phone you can use that same full fat interface (still down atm) on your phone too, I have an Android 2.2 phone and it works well.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

big_dirk said:


> it's broken at the moment, but it does work. I've set some recordings for my TiVo on it  pretty cool


Yes, the guy that looks after that server has gone away for the weekend and nobody else knows how to fix it

I bet


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

-MC- said:


> Yes, the guy that looks after that server has gone away for the weekend and nobody else knows how to fix it


Well, he must have been called out and earned himself some overtime as it was working late last night ... managed to request a recording and noticed an hour or so later that there was a message on the TiVo telling me that the relevant recording request had been received and processed ... just added the "mobile" version to my android phone - not sure that "browsing" schedules is really feasible but as you can search for program it will work for those times when you go away and discover there's something on you were wanting to watch but can't.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Got this to work - but only for one-off recordings, no option for season passes despite it mentioning that functionality:
(hover over the question mark)


> Got one of our amazing TiVo boxes? Now you can set your recordings right here from our TV Listings or Search results.
> 
> It's simple - just sign in (so we know it's you), pick a show and you'll see all the recording options in Programme Information screen. You can even record a whole series at the click of a mouse.


Maybe its on the web developers todo list


----------

